# FS: Daiwa Ballistic 33



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I built a basic rod on this blank about four years ago. Fuji Alconite Lowriders using the basic factory layout. I would have preferred using chrome low riders but they were in short supply so I went with black. The wraps are very basic -- just coated threads -- which keeps the weight as light as possible. Someone with basic rod wrapping skills can add trim wraps and another coat or two for a more finished look or they can easily remove the guides and put something else on.

This is a perfectly good rod but I have only fished it once or twice. I have too many rods and I need to thin out the herd. And I already have the Ballistic 35 and 40. 

I am pricing this at $300 shipped which is below the cost of blank new blank. Payment can be by paypal or personal check. 

- Tom


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I know you built via factory specs, but wanted to clarify this be used both spinning and casting?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

It it will work for spinning. I am told that the gathering guide is not in the ideal spot for a long rider guide used in spinning but a friend of mine used a spinning reel with 20 mono on my Ballistic 35 (which has the same spacings) and got good distance with it. With the 33, I have only used a conventional reel and it worked just fine.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Also, the butt runs 28 7/8 inches to the middle of a conventional reel in the reel seat.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am pulling this off the market.


----------

